# Citizen Cosmotron



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Picked this up a while ago and flipped it. But thought it worth a mention. I was very impressed. One of the later mid 70s 36000 beat models. Electric balance. Very good fit and finish. Similar to a seiko king quartz. Well worth seeking out in the 100 quid range.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Chunky, isn't it. I found that with the Adorex, and the crystal is really thick, like Mr Magoo's glasses. :biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> Chunky, isn't it. I found that with the Adorex, and the crystal is really thick, like Mr Magoo's glasses. :biggrin:


 Very some of them had massive crystals faceted jobs and lurid green red dials typical 70s stuff. I think seiko are to citizen what rolex are to omega a bit conservative certainly in the 70s some of the citizens were weird. Then again seiko did some weird stuff to.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Nigelp said:


> Then again seiko did some weird stuff to.


 Vanac! And some of the eye-burning fives.

Although the cosmotron is 36000, does it actually sweep at that speed? I looked at them in the past and it seemed that there was a slower second hand sweep, though that could just be poor videography


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

@martinzx this was the one :thumbsup:



al_kaholik said:


> Vanac! And some of the eye-burning fives.
> 
> Although the cosmotron is 36000, does it actually sweep at that speed? I looked at them in the past and it seemed that there was a slower second hand sweep, though that could just be poor videography


 It was very smooth


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> @martinzx this was the one :thumbsup:
> 
> It was very smooth


 Thanks Nigel I did miss this post :thumbsup:



al_kaholik said:


> Vanac! And some of the eye-burning fives.
> 
> Although the cosmotron is 36000, does it actually sweep at that speed? I looked at them in the past and it seemed that there was a slower second hand sweep, though that could just be poor videography


 Yes they do sweep at 36000bph and the last generation I think at 42,000bph

Stephen's blog covers this model very well, he does not post here as often as he once did.

https://sweep-hand.org/the-x8-cosmotron/


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

martinzx said:


> Thanks Nigel I did miss this post :thumbsup:
> 
> Yes they do sweep at 36000bph and the last generation I think at 42,000bph
> 
> ...


 I remember reading the blog Martin and commenting i think? It was an excellent read. I guess it is another one i should have kept...the sellers ebay pics really did it no favours and with a price of £48 delivered i was pleased when it looked so good. It kept excellent time too despite the seller claiming it lost time!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> I remember reading the blog Martin and commenting i think? It was an excellent read. I guess it is another one i should have kept...the sellers ebay pics really did it no favours and with a price of £48 delivered i was pleased when it looked so good. It kept excellent time too despite the seller claiming it lost time!


 It is amazing value at that price, Ive been considering one for a while maybe I should pull the trigger!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

martinzx said:


> It is amazing value at that price, Ive been considering one for a while maybe I pull the trigger!


 The Seiko Elinex i think it is Elinex? Is another vintage electronic option. Sorry elnix

https://adventuresinamateurwatchfettling.com/2017/05/13/and-now-for-something-completely-different-the-seiko-elnix-electronic-watch/


----------



## John_D (Jul 21, 2018)

The Cosmotron watches are very underappreciated/valued in my opinion....This is one of mine,,,


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

John_D said:


> The Cosmotron watches are very underappreciated/valued in my opinion....This is one of mine,,,


 Love it


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Thanks Nigel I did miss this post :thumbsup:
> 
> Yes they do sweep at 36000bph and the last generation I think at 42,000bph
> 
> ...


 It is not the Cosmotron at 42,000bpm it is the IC12 at 43200bph sorry. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

martinzx said:


> It is not the Cosmotron at 42,000bpm it is the IC12 at 43200bph sorry. :thumbsup:


 Amazing and still running 50 years later some of these eh at that rate!


----------



## BloominCookie (10 mo ago)

I have a Citizen Cosmotron in excellent shape from1972, second hand sweeps very smoothly. As noted, you'd think it was an automatic. I'd love to show a picture, but apparently can only upload images from URL, nor can I copy and paste image which is usually feasible, as well. Stumped for the moment. Oh well.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

BloominCookie said:


> I have a Citizen Cosmotron in excellent shape from1972, second hand sweeps very smoothly. As noted, you'd think it was an automatic. I'd love to show a picture, but apparently can only upload images from URL, nor can I copy and paste image which is usually feasible, as well. Stumped for the moment. Oh well.


 You can upload images directly from your device by using the forum gallery :

https://thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/subscriptions/


----------

